# Houston's Restaurant Ribs & Sauce Recipe



## c-dubya (Dec 26, 2010)

SMF'ers,

I'm brand new to the world of smoking and this forum is a mind-blowing resource thus far.  In light of all of authentic, backyard smoke masters on this board I'm slightly embarrassed to admit that I still have a soft spot for ribs/sauce from a chain restaurant called Houston's and I'd like to emulate the recipe at home.  Yep, chain restaurant, "knife and fork", baby-back ribs...pretty shameful on the surface, but they are just damn good.  Anyone else familiar with ribs that might have some tips for me?

Thanks!

cew


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 26, 2010)

good food is good food, wherever it comes from.  but after you've learned and tried some of the ways of cooking/smoking spares and babybacks,here, I'm darn sure you're going to have some NEW favorites!! welcome - can't wait to hear about your 1st ribs!


----------



## c-dubya (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Barbequeen- Looking forward to throwing myself into ti!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been a big fan of Houstons for a long time. There's 3 in Atlanta.

Back in the early 90s the guy that owns Houstons was a huge customer of the HD dealer where I worked.

Great guy. We had several company dinners there. Quite a few birthday and such meals.  Wonderful food and service.

The ribs there are good.

Once you get rolling with your smoker yours will be better.

  Craig


----------

